# Molly fighting question



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

I got 3 dalmatian mollies tonight (2 male 1 female) and after adding them to the tank one of the males was really aggressive. He has been chasing mainly my tiger barbs around. I was afraid it would be the other way around if anything. The fish are about the same size so it isn't like the molly is bigger than the barbs. The other male and female are fine and non aggressive. I just wondered if this is normal? Should I be worried about it? The barbs are faster so it can't catch them but I don't want them stressed out. I am hoping tomorrow it has calmed down some. Anyways, any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have had this happen to my fish several of times. Mollies and Swordtails. What he is doing is showing his dominance in the tank. Is it doesn't stop soon or it gets more violent, get a breeder basket, and put him in it. The basket is large enough to house him, and the mesh sides won't hurt him. Keep him in the basket for a few days, and then let him out. Watch him and if he fights, put him back in. This worked well for me, if not, you need to find a way to seperate the males, or get more females.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

It calmed down a lot today. I will keep an eye on it and if it keeps happening I will do that.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Will aggressive behavoir with new addtion to the tank, you can move some of your decorations around, breaking up any old territories and let them establish new ones.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks guys, after the first night they all started getting along.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Just for the record, what color of molly is he? Almost every black sailfin molly Ive had has been overly aggresive, wheras, Silvers tend to be curious, and gold creamsicle tend to just mind their own buisiness.


----------



## mkdarkforce (Jan 11, 2012)

i have a problem with balloon mollies attacking each other. i had 2 females 2 males and other random fish, but the 2 male mollies were fine for months and now i had them separated in a breeder net for a month. I felt bad so i switched one male out and put the other in for a month. Today i decided enough is enough and i took the male out of the breeder... (i want my tank breeder net-less).. lol so anyway 1 female is dead due to ick and whatever else ,i got to it too late so now its a bunch of babies other fish and 2 male mollies n 1 female mollie.
but the 2 male mollies are attacking no chase just straight up old school fighting each other. i dont want them to kill eachother, i like my orange balloon mollie better then the black one lol but i want them to live in piece and now the babies are ganging up on one of the mollies during the fight please help!!!!




PS 
55gallon tank
all readings are normal 
all fish are healthy (any outbreaks are contained to one fish only (black female mollie always gets body fungus not sure why and always treated the fungus with positive results))

the balloon mollie that is aggressive is all black and the other one is orange


----------



## mkdarkforce (Jan 11, 2012)

this is what it pretty much looks like

IMG_2553_zpsb38b3ce6.jpg photo by gonzo1683 | Photobucket


----------



## mkdarkforce (Jan 11, 2012)

please any help will be greatly appreciated.... as of right now it looks like they are leaving eachother alone but one of the babies cant help but chase after my orange one (thats not something im worried about though its just a normal chase nothing crazy like the picture)... but tye seem to gang up on whoever is loosing so at one point it will be orange vs blk + a baby attacking the looser.. so any comments will be helpful 


thank you in advance!


----------



## tcdsv (Dec 16, 2012)

add more females mollies to make the males more calm


----------

